
Show HN: Cookiecutter React Django, swift Heroku deployment - ohduran
https://github.com/ohduran/cookiecutter-react-django
======
ohduran
Hi everyone, author here.

Growing tired of having to customise cookiecutter-django for any project I
work in, I made this cookiecutter that separates a front-end built with React
with a Django-based backend. It's in very early stages but any feedback is
much appreciated.

Thanks for your support!

